# Open boat matagorda



## Mikeb1984 (May 9, 2016)

Going to throw topwaters in the moonlight Thursday night. Leaving the harbor in matagorda around 6:30 to get out there in time to make a evening wade before the sun goes down. I also have Friday afternoon, Saturday and Sunday open if anybody is looking to fish. Matagorda has been on fire wading and drifting. Thursday night is a open boat trip and have one guy already so need 2 or 3 more guys. The rest of the trips for the weekend will be regular trips for 3 to 4 people. Message me if interested. Yes I’m a licensed captain. (979)216-8447


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

let me guess, about 150 a pop?


----------

